# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Robots in police >  Anti-troll AI

## Airicist

Troll on Wikipedia

Internet troll on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Instagram is blocking trolls using AI

Published on Aug 17, 2017




> WIRED Editor-in-chief Nick Thompson hears from Instagram CEO, Kevin Systrom, about the platform's bold plan to use AI to block hateful comments posted by trolls.

----------

